# Y Pipe Woes!!



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

I know this sounds a bit far fetched, but does anyone out there actually have an E-Mail address for a pipe manufacturer, I HAVE tried all the addresses on the sites, but they just keep bouncing back to me.......

OR maybe a phone number that actually does work internationally.

I am I Australia, and I have decided to do the right thing, and change mine, I am at the end of pipe number 3 from breakers yard, and just dont see any point in going further with the orig strangler Y Pipe...

If you paste links, please check that they work, 'cos the links I have used have duff Addresses for the "Mail"

IT IS DESPERATE here now, please help, I know there are posts, but, as I stated earlier, I just wanna Y-Pipe..........NOWWWWW!

OR, does anyone here work for a manufacturer??, if so, HELP!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Try these guys.. http://warpspeedperformance.com/

If not, email this guy as well: artstar_at_iinet.net.au
he's a buddy of mine with a Maxima in AUS and owes me a few favors. he might know where to get one closer to you..


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheers mate. will do...


----------



## richieb (Jun 18, 2006)

Ordered it from Warpspeed 2 weeks ago on thurs, they said it was posted last Tuesday. I waiting eagerly now for delivery....
Only trouble is the postage was nearly 50% of the item price.... damn!!
Kinda hope it doens't get caught in the xmas rush somewhere.....!


----------

